# Change Early Start to Late Start



## dallastx (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had TiVos since 1999 and I don't remember ever setting an early start time. I would find "Early Start" to be much more useful if it were changed to "DELAYED Start" for the Sunday evening shows that are delayed by Sunday afternoon sports.

I will set a delayed ending for shows that I suspect will start late. If I become aware that the evening shows are going to be delayed a lot, like 30 or 45 minutes, I'll change to manual recording so I can adjust the start time.

Since I haven't used Early Start in ten years, I think that changing it to Delayed Start where you set the amount of delay and have TiVo automatically adjust the Delayed End by the same amount would be much more useful.

Even though I propose that Delayed Start also adjust the Delayed End time, one could still adjust the Delayed End if they wish.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I'd like to see them add Start Late AND End Early. Many times I've recorded shows that had nothing but commercials and previews for the last 5 minutes of the hour/half hour.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Sometimes sporting events don't run as long as expected, especially ones like baseball. I find if I don't set recordings both late to end *and* early to start, on Sunday, there's a good chance I'll miss them.


----------

